
Twitter Has the Right to Suspend Donald Trump. But It Shouldn’t - thevibesman
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/14/technology/twitter-has-the-right-to-suspend-donald-trump-but-it-shouldnt.html
======
coldtea
> _Twitter to enforce a rule that bans Mr. Trump’s tweets but does not also
> censor speech generally. Given that we are now entering an era dominated by
> right-wing nationalism, these rules could well come to backfire on the
> progressives urging Twitter to suspend Mr. Trump._

When was it decided that only political agendas and ideas other than "right-
wing nationalism" are allowed?

Democracy is about including all kinds of speech, including "right-wing
nationalism" and "left-wing cosmopolitanism" or what have you.

If non-right-wing-nationalists legitimize the banning of right-wing-
nationalist speech, then if right wing nationalists come to fashion/power
they'd be justified to ban left-wing/progressive speech too.

That's not exactly a democratic path.

